# tiny



## dolphinshelcat (Aug 24, 2008)

hi all my name is hel forgot to say that in intro opps

i hope this works

nope not working how do i get pics on here i just took some of tiny our 5 week old told u i was new at this, no idea what im doing, new with rabbits too

i cant find anything thats will inport a pic to here


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi Hel, I have my photos posted on Photobucket. Thne all you have to do is copy and paste the img code to your blog.

Look forward to seeing your little one.

Susan


----------



## dolphinshelcat (Aug 25, 2008)

hi susan

this may sound dum but whats photo pocket? i normaly only send photo in emails i can do that lol, i tryed posting one as my avitor but that didnt work ether as u can tell by the black square. ive never tryed in a form before this is all new to me

thanks helen


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 25, 2008)

Helen, Photobucket is an Image Hosting sight. You download your pictures to it then post them on here.

http://photobucket.com/

Maybe the picture you tried to post in your Avitar is to big. They have to be quite small.

Susan


----------



## cheryl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi there and welcome 

I know how it is when you don't know how to do something...i didn't know how to post picture's either when i first joined...but here is a visual guide on how to use photobucket once you log into that web site.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=25443&forum_id=66


----------



## dolphinshelcat (Aug 25, 2008)

ok everyone here goes







well thats working cool

everyone this is tiny our new pet we got on saturday hes 5 weeks on and our family is new to rabbits so any advice is welcome, thanks for the info/help on doing this















helen


----------



## dolphinshelcat (Aug 25, 2008)

hi all

i must have a very dum dog hes been in side a number of times and the only thing hes reacted too is tiny's cage that arrived today, he did a tipical male dog thing and tryed to mark it, till he got busted, i havent introduced them yet, still working out how to do that couse tiny would be a mouthful for rm(dog) hes a blue healer cross big med size dog, any sujestions on how to do this would be good.

Tiny seems to really like his cage hes staying in there and dosent seem to want to come out yet, had the door open for about an hour and a half tonight and he didnt venter out at all, ok that will do for now,


----------



## Becca (Aug 25, 2008)

Awwh Hes sooo cute!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 25, 2008)

He's adorable. I'd hold off introducing your dog and Tiny for a while. Tiny is still quite young, Bunnies can also die of fear so I'd be very cautious with the dog.

You say you wil be housing Tiny outside in the near future, is their no way you can keep him inside and just let him out when you are around. You can always make a pen for him to play in. If you house him outside you really have to get a very sturdy cage that preditors can't get into. You also have to think about your weather in case it gets too hot.

Their are people on here who do house outside so maybe they can help you more. Also have you thought about getting him a friend once he's be fixed. Bunnies do much better in pairs especially if they are housed away from human contact. JMO.

Susan


----------



## dolphinshelcat (Aug 25, 2008)

hi yes i reall dont have a choice about him going outside im renting, and the relistate wouldnt let my 16 yr old cat stay inside she had to go out at least when they visit, the cage i have for tiny is very sturdy it was made as a dog cage for the back of a ute its about a metre square, so it take two people to move it, the only way anything would get in is throw the door, it had a solid tin roof and im plaining on making him a place to hide in out of wood in a while before he goes outside, at the moment he had a plastic one, the cage had to be solid my two year old is going on 4 in someway but only 2 in others, he is quite strong and mobile for his age, i already have to pad lock tinys door as he opens the lock. i really dont want to put him out before hes oldenouph to handle it out there, with the dog runing around, not that he payed any atention to tiny yet the cage yes tiny no. i also want him to be a good pet for my son, who love him to pieces already, so he will keep coming inside but wont beable to live inside, actully my son is the only one tiny has come to yet he just sits and looks at me, yet my son gets excited and makes him run away and hide then he come back to him for more


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


I do have to say, be VERY careful with your son and the rabbit. Rabbits are so fragile and one wrong grab to the bunny can end in a broken back and death. Rabbits are not children's pets, in my honest opinion.


----------



## dolphinshelcat (Aug 26, 2008)

hi yer i under stand that better now, but we have him and he is much loved by son, son is only with him supervised and i have put padlock on cage so he cant just join tiny in his cage, son is very gental for a 2 yr old andyou know love at first site well thats my son with tiny, i know what you are saying about one wrong grab but that can happen with any inexperience hands, tiny is have 2 to 3 outings (out of cage) a day only one with son pesent


----------



## dolphinshelcat (Aug 30, 2008)

hi all tinys really settled in hurd a strange noise the other night, he was doing laps in his cage, now comes to the door when its open, hasnt come out by himself yet but thinking about it, i was holding him last night and he started to lick my face, dont know if thats a good sign or a bad one, holding probubly to strong a word he was sitting on my shoulder seems to like it there, he has only got down once.


----------

